# Looking For advice on first board



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

Hallzy4Life said:


> Hi, guys I'm looking at getting my first board. I usually go snowboarding once or twice a year, however most of my friends snowboard and I'm looking at getting into it a lot more. I ride in Saskatchewan, Canada so my terrain is mostly groomers and I'm wanting to start some park riding. Also I'm 16, 6'3" 160lbs.
> 
> I've been looking at a few boards and have kinda narrowed it down, I would like to stick to these boards but any suggestions are fine.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about your stick, worrying about getting your boots first go over to Wiredsport's boot fitting thread. Once you have your shoes then move over to bindings, snow gear helmet, clothes then your board. Your shoes are more than your board.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Dec 25, 2016)

Winter_Lion said:


> Don't worry about your stick, worrying about getting your boots first go over to Wiredsport's boot fitting thread. Once you have your shoes then move over to bindings, snow gear helmet, clothes then your board. Your shoes are more than your board.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk




Ok what do you think of the Rossignol Jibsaw, I'm going to buy it later today and would like some insight on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

It's fine for park but I think it's mostly for pipes.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Hallzy4Life said:


> Ok what do you think of the Rossignol Jibsaw, I'm going to buy it later today and would like some insight on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very good board, especially for the price when on sale. if you're paying full retail I'd rather get a capita defenders of awesome or outerspace living.


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Dec 25, 2016)

jae said:


> very good board, especially for the price when on sale. if you're paying full retail I'd rather get a capita defenders of awesome or outerspace living.




So it would be good for me? I'm a beginner and want to be able to ride groomers and do park. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Hallzy4Life said:


> So it would be good for me? I'm a beginner and want to be able to ride groomers and do park.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes. 10char


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Dec 25, 2016)

jae said:


> yes. 10char




Thanks for the help!!! I'm so pumped to get into boarding!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Dec 25, 2016)

Well today I got my first board!!! 

2017 Rossignol Jibsaw 

Ride LX bindings 

DC Phase boots 

So pumped to start putting this gear to use!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Dec 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Dec 25, 2016)

Well a few days ago I went in my first ride with the new setup... I only had 3 runs down the hill and I caught a edge and stuck my hands out... the result is a broken wrist, and 4 weeks in a cast. 

Maybe Snowboarding isn't for me lol!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Hallzy4Life said:


> Well a few days ago I went in my first ride with the new setup... I only had 3 runs down the hill and I caught a edge and stuck my hands out... the result is a broken wrist, and 4 weeks in a cast.
> 
> Maybe Snowboarding isn't for me lol!!!
> 
> ...


Dude, bummer. I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Dec 25, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> Dude, bummer. I am sorry to hear that.




Ya it sucks I have to miss hockey too  but I know I'm forsure getting back in the board [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Hallzy4Life said:


> Ya it sucks I have to miss hockey too  but I know I'm forsure getting back in the board [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think of it this way, your cast is now a wristguard.


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Dec 25, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> Think of it this way, your cast is now a wristguard.




Hey, I never thought of that!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ouch that's rough. I don't think I've ever caught an edge on my jibsaw except when I'm riding switch, but I'm sure that if it did catch it would really catch hard.

Add two more things to your collection:
1. Some Level half pipe mittens (or level fly)
2. Some demon united flex force snow shorts. V1 or v2 are both fine. Splurge on the D30 option only if you have extra cash.


----------



## bribbleberry (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey guys, I need some help too. Just started. I'm 28. I'm 5'7" and 177#, what size board should I go for?


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

bribbleberry said:


> Hey guys, I need some help too. Just started. I'm 28. I'm 5'7" and 177#, what size board should I go for?


What's your skill level? What type of terrain you looking at? What conditions do you snowboard in? What's your budget? Have you had lessons? So many unanswered questions...

Sent from my VK410 using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

On the bright side you only catch an edge really hard like that once or twice. It's all part of the learning process.


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Dec 25, 2016)

freshy said:


> On the bright side you only catch an edge really hard like that once or twice. It's all part of the learning process.




I think your right... I went out boarding with my cast the other day and I didn't catch a single edge, I'm no Mark McMorris but I definitely am making progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah lol it takes only one edge catch to teach you that you can only turn where the mountain lets you turn, not necessarily where you want to turn. 

I was teaching a friend last Friday on his first day of boarding and he was linking turns within 2 hours... really weird (I was jealous). Then he got cocky and tried to turn up the fall line... went "splat" on the mountain. 

But I knew he was going to have a bad fall and I had geares him out with the demon shorts, the demon upper body armor (back, elbow, collar bone), level wrist guards, and a helmet. It still took him about 3 min to get up lol.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dave785 said:


> Yeah lol it takes only one edge catch to teach you that you can only turn where the mountain lets you turn, not necessarily where you want to turn.
> 
> I was teaching a friend last Friday on his first day of boarding and he was linking turns within 2 hours... really weird (I was jealous). Then he got cocky and tried to turn up the fall line... went "splat" on the mountain.
> 
> But I knew he was going to have a bad fall and I had geares him out with the demon shorts, the demon upper body armor (back, elbow, collar bone), level wrist guards, and a helmet. It still took him about 3 min to get up lol.


fucking spoiled! lol all I had when I was learning was ski pants and a GAP hoodie.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hallzy4Life said:


> I think your right... I went out boarding with my cast the other day and I didn't catch a single edge, I'm no Mark McMorris but I definitely am making progress


Baller



jae said:


> fucking spoiled! lol all I had when I was learning was ski pants and a GAP hoodie.


yup..nylon GAP wind breaker pants and anorak sprayed with 3m stain guard (silicon)...who needs a board...just go turtle or penguin down the hill :surprise:


----------

